# Aging Bacon after smoke.



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2015)

What does everyone do to age their bacon after it's smoked? Regrettably, I do not have a curing "chamber" yet. Is it sufficient to put it back in the fridge or are the temp/humidity too extreme?

Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

Input mine in the fridge uncovered. Last batch I went 7 days before packing. Best bacon I've made so far.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 31, 2015)

You speak of aging after the smoke.  Are you referring to the equalization period? If so two days is normally sufficient depending on how the smoke was applied although, it can take two to three weeks if you like. Just don't let it dry out too much.

T


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> You speak of aging after the smoke.  Are you referring to the equalization period? If so two days is normally sufficient depending on how the smoke was applied although, it can take two to three weeks if you like. Just don't let it dry out too much.
> 
> T



My understanding is that the "equalization" period is post cure, pre smoke. I'm wondering what the difference is between horizontally placing the belly in a refrigerator for 2-5 days after smoking as opposed to hanging in a curing room/chamber.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> My understanding is that the "equalization" period is post cure, pre smoke. I'm wondering what the difference is between horizontally placing the belly in a refrigerator for 2-5 days after smoking as opposed to hanging in a curing room/chamber.


Pre smoke equalization is allowing the cure to equalize, post is allowing the smoke to equalize.

Makes no difference as to whether it is horizontal or vertical.

T


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2015)

I stack mine in the refer with crochet spacer in between the slabs to dry for the 7 days...   Click on the pic and you can barely see the white plastic spacers...  Don't know if it does any good or not....  Just something I do.....  













DSCF2216.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2015


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------

